# SPEED Channel needs videos



## TCS_lacky (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey everyone, 


My name is Zack. Used to hang out on a lot of auto forums, mostly subie and vwvortex (I know, I know. It looks like an 8-bit calculator). 

now I'm working as a writer/producer for Adam Carolla's new show called, The Car Show, debuting on SPEED Channel on July 13th. Matt Farah (Garage419, thesmokingtire.com) is a cohost, with Dan Neil and John Salley. It's looking good, and funny, and I have a discerning car vid pallet.



ANYWAY, we need your videos. We want to do a clip segment showing cool, funny, crazy videos involving cars. We've hunted through youtube but getting responses and clearance for them is impossible, since everyone just reposts someone else' stuff.So anything with you doing stunts, crazy stuff, near-misses, crashing (only if you're ok though. please don't hurt yourselves). 

I'm no trying to sell you anything, or spam your forum (much respect to the mods). I just need vids to keep my job, and youtube is basically useless legality-wise. 

So if you guys have videos you have shot, own the rights to, own the cars in, or are the original youtube/streetfire poster of, contact me. Send your videos, and if we like them we'll tell you and then get them cleared. I of course would love to have some awesome Subie footage on there. But anything you might have shot with your friends/family/whatever is great.

Email me at [email protected]


----------

